# Hammocks?



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

*[align=center]I was at Petco with my boyfriend after recently purchasing my two girls, and his one, and while we were picking up, food bedding, and cage accesories, I stumbled across the ferret hammocks. I told my boyfriend we should get one for each of the girls, but he said they didn't like hammocks. However after browsing on this website, I noticed many pictures of hammocks, do rats actually like these? If so, what can you make them out of? 

Also, I use the bedding, Carefresh, I've read reviews saying it's the best kind, but I was wondering, if there was something better? If you don't know what carefresh is, I'll send you a link to a website that has it. 

Thanks so much <3[/align]*


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi viishuz, welcome to the forums! 

Absolutely rats love hammocks!! I haven't read about one that doesn't, yet... though some will chew through them as fast as you can buy them/make them! :lol: I found our girls stopped chewing them after about the 3rd or 4th.

I make them from fleece, but you can use anything that won't hurt them if they do chew it, or that won't get their little nails caught up.

Carefresh is a very good bedding. The only one better, in my opinion, is Yesterday's News (which is a paper pellet cat litter - though regular cat litters are too dusty). A lot of rat owners also use towel and fleece liners, but it depends on what cage you have as to whether those will work.

I hope you enjoy your stay, and if you have any other questions, just ask!


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

*[align=center]Thanks so much! I definately will be asking many more questions lol no worries. =)[/align]*


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

My Rats can't live without hammocks! 



(depending on the size of the cage(s) )
Tell your boyfriend to go buy a bunch of hammocks. 
Your ratties will Love you! 
Currently in my cage I have 2 hammocks for 2 rats. 
My old cage had 6 hammocks for my 2 rats.


If you get hammocks, wait awhile and all the rats will pick one and pile in to it, it is so cute.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Hammocks are a favorite with my rats...they love them! I bought a yard of fleece from Joann's and made a bunch of hammocks, it was much cheaper than store bought. Whenever one gets dirty I can just toss it in the wash. 

I also use CareFresh, and have for years. It's always worked out well for me.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I must have some really weird rats, because they don't particularly care for hammocks. I always keep a bunch in their cage so they have the option, and they'll climb around in them but they never sleep in them. I was absurdly pleased last night to discover Kismet sleeping in one of the hammocks in her cage! But she still seems to prefer sleeping on something solid, like the rest of my rats...


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Mana said:


> I must have some really weird rats, because they don't particularly care for hammocks. I always keep a bunch in their cage so they have the option, and they'll climb around in them but they never sleep in them. I was absurdly pleased last night to discover Kismet sleeping in one of the hammocks in her cage! But she still seems to prefer sleeping on something solid, like the rest of my rats...


Weird.....lol...


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

*[align=center]Well thanks for the responses you guys are awesome, and quick with the answers too lol. If you were to buy fleece, how do you go about making a hammock out of it? 
And how do you tie it in the cage, my girls absolutely love nibbling on pretty much everything, but that' to be expected as they are babys. But yea, how do you tie it up? Thanks again =)[/align]*


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Mana - I am just curious about the not liking hammocks thing...

Do you live in a warm climate? My rats don't use their hammocks when it is hot...

Are all of your hammocks made of the same material, or are there different ones? Maybe they are picky?

Or... Maybe they had a meeting about it while you were asleep and unanimously decided to boycott hammocks.


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

*[align=center]Just curious, I live in a warm climate would that be a reason they might not like having a hammock? [/align]*


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I live in Florida...its always hot...They still love the hammocks.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Where in California do you live? I'm in Fresno, and it is rediculous hot today...


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep, I'm in South Carolina and our rats still love hammocks. In fact, they never sleep anywhere other than a hammock! :lol:

As for making them, viishuz, I sew two pieces of fleece together and turn it inside out and close the last bit up, then I hammer eyelets into the four corners. I use key rings and lanyard hooks to hang them.

I also give them one big hammock, for which I make two squares and eyelet them together. That way, they can sleep on top of it or inside it. Our two girls have 4 hammocks in total, and they use every one of them.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

the ones with eyelets seem to last longer and are certainly safer but you can also use safety pins that you would use to ties cloth diapers shut with. use just have to be careful how you hook them on. you want the piece of metal that bends to be on the bottom so rat feet can't accidently unhook them. if you use safety pins you also have to make sure to check on them at least once a day to make sure they are all still firmly attached. if the pin starts to bend either bend it back in place or replace it entirely. there is a risk that a safety pin can come undone and be loose in the cage with the sharp point out so be aware. that is why i prefer using eyelets really.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I had to leave the hammocks out for a while recently... Sad rattie faces. 

My boys love 'em. They don't sleep in them all the time when it's hot but when I put them back in I came back to find six rats curled up in the hammocks.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

It's always a nice temperature inside ^_^ I have hammocks made of different fabrics.. towel, fleece, and cotton (from an old shirt). Two of my girls used to like sleeping in their Super Pet tube hammock, but I rarely see either of them in there anymore. Since they generally like to sleep under stuff, I'm going to try making some pocket hammocks for them and see if they'll like those better ^_^


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

*[align=center]I'll def. have to try that. I heard that rats could choke on some, or get tangled in some types of fabric. So I am taking it that fleece is the best thing to use if I was to make it? But if I was to buy one, what's the best brand/size to get? (If they come in sizes?) Thanks again, you guys are way too helpful! =) [/align]*


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

twitch said:


> there is a risk that a safety pin can come undone and be loose in the cage with the sharp point out


I bet you could snip the sharp point off you know, if you did go with the safety pin route. I think I still prefer eyelets, though, like you said... very little risk of them coming undone and no sharp edges to worry about.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

viishuz said:


> *[align=center]I'll def. have to try that. I heard that rats could choke on some, or get tangled in some types of fabric. So I am taking it that fleece is the best thing to use if I was to make it? But if I was to buy one, what's the best brand/size to get? (If they come in sizes?) Thanks again, you guys are way too helpful! =) [/align]*


I can't think of a material that they would choke on, offhand. The only one I would say to avoid is wool, but then I remember one member here knitting/crocheting hammocks and they said that they didn't have a problem with them getting caught up in them or anything.

As for size, I think that really depends on the size and shape of your cage. Personally, I refuse to pay for them when there's a chance the rats will chew them up. I can make quite a few out of a couple of yards of fleece, for less than the cost of one at somewhere like Petsmart - and don't forget you'll need at least two, to be able to wash one while you're using one. I guess it depends on whether you have a sewing machine handy, though... mind, you can make them without sewing, too.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

my 2 male rats dont care for hammocks eddie sleeps in the bedding (on the floor of cage) or in the nest box ( a cardboard box full of alfalfa and newspapers) My other boy sleep on the shelf made of cardboard Thingy thats used to hold items in place in there box. Ex. A new printer still never openend in the box has these cardboard things to hold the printer. My girl belle will sleep in them if she is on one when she is tired lol -Josh


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

way2kewl4u_92 said:


> my 2 male rats dont care for hammocks eddie sleeps in the bedding (on the floor of cage) or in the nest box ( a cardboard box full of alfalfa and newspapers) My other boy sleep on the shelf made of cardboard Thingy thats used to hold items in place in there box. Ex. A new printer still never openend in the box has these cardboard things to hold the printer. My girl belle will sleep in them if she is on one when she is tired lol -Josh


I still Use the hammock though (A section of an old shirt that is safety pinned to the cage.) They serve more of a climbing purpose to get all the way to the top of my 3ft tall cage.


----------

